# Our Mice - Overweight, Pregnant or seriously ill?



## Toneeh (Nov 29, 2010)

I know This site is just for breeders (I think) but i'm struggling to find out whats going on with our mouse, Ariel. She lives with one female mouse, named Nala. We have had them over a year, easily. Everyone says she looks pregnant, but shes only ever been with Nala, who would have got her pregnant by now right? Someone Said Pyrometra? But she hasn't got anything coming out her back end, and i didn't know mice could even get it!
Please could someone tell me what they think. Is she just fat as its nearly Christmas? or is there someone really wrong? Please help.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

She does look pregnant, but when a doe reaches that size she's normally due within a day or two. If your doe hasn't been near a buck and has been that fat for a while, it might be a tumour of some sort. As long as she's happy and eating, leave her to it.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

wooo thats a large mousie, agree with what Heather said. She could be pregnant but it looks to lumpy and uneven it looks tumorous.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

It happens that mice get an occlusion of the uterus, which fills with fluids. The reason could be a cancer or another disease. You should visit a vet, who could roentgenize the mouse to find out the reason for her volume.

Sorry, I have little hope that it is harmless.

Regards, Roland


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a doe who looks a lot like that as far as her lower abdomen is concerned; I thought she was pregnant when I rescued her, but she's done nothing but get larger. She seems to be alright, though. If your mousie isn't acting sick you probably have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 29, 2010)

I took her to the vets about 2 days after posting this. It turns out that she has Scytes. It's when you have a hole in the liver and it leaks nutrients into the body, making them fat. The vet said she could live months, or even two weeks due to how happy she looks. Unfortunately Ariel passed away exactly a week later. she also had a lump on her liver as well as the hole.
Just thought i should let the forum know, in case anyone else gets this problem. It isn't treatable in mice but you can make life easier when it is diagnosed.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

sorry to hear this, nala is a beautiful example of a sashed, i've saved her pic if u don't mind


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Is there any way to make them more comfortable? Are they in any pain? My mouse looks like he's got a similar problem and I'm freaking out.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a mouse Twix who looks just like Nala! Did you say Nala had a tumor too?!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I am freaking out too! I don't want my mousie to die!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`ve has this same swelling in a couple of my mice in the past and put it down to ascites (fluid in the abdomen) due to other organ failure, or leukemia. They always bloat up and look as though they have swallowed a gold ball. They find it difficult to walk properly because of their belly size and it usually kills them, so it`s better to have it diagnosed by a vet and then see if it can be treated. If it can`t, it`s best to have the mouse euthanased before it starts to feel pain. 

I lost an older male to this and a younger female. I hope never to see it again.


----------

